# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  tabs for SALT CREEK

## Michael Weaver

I really need the tabs to the tune salt creek. I have a group of guys who want me to play a show with them in Feb. and I can not find any tabs to this song. If somebody could help me out I would appreciate it.

----------


## Jim M.

Take your pick, from the Mandozine tabledit files:

Salt Creek

You'll need Tabledit to view them. If you don't already have it, you can get a free viewer at the Tabledit site.

----------


## Michael Weaver

Thanks Jim! I didn't even know that site was around. Are they usually pretty accurate?

----------


## bsimmers

I recommend Harold Streeter tab. I guess they are all similar, but Harold's is really basic and easy to understand.

----------


## 250sc

jimm,

If you haven't checked out mandozine you should. As to accurracy, your dealing with traditional material so there is no real "right" version, but I've found the tabs on mandzine to be very helpful.

bsimmers,
I've learned some of Streeters guitar tabs and was impressed. Does he have a site with mando tabs?

----------

